# New (to me) Valve Spring Compressor



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

OK, was I the only person on the planet who didn't already know about these?

On-engine or off-engine valve spring compressor.

I just got mine today, and this thing flat ROCKS!!!!

It works either with the heads on or off the engine - if you use it with the heads on, you'll need an air source connected to the cylinder via the spark plug hole to keep the valve from dropping into the cylinder. I've heard you can accomplish the same thing by stuffing some soft cotton rope or cord in through the spark plug hole but I've never tried that myself.

I did have to modify the tool a little so that the 'foot' sits flat on the retainer so that it doesn't push it off to one side, but that was easily done by chucking it up in my vise and whacking it a few times with a big hammer. 

What's really cool about this tool is that once you correct the 'foot angle', it pushes the retainer straight down, making access to the keepers really easy, and it locks 'over center' when you compress the spring which frees up both hands to either fish out or install them.

The center spindle that threads onto the rocker stud is reversible. One end is threaded for the factory size 3/8 rocker studs and the other end is threaded for the larger 7/16 studs (which is what I have). 

The price is very reasonable, and in my opinion it works a LOT better and easier than the much more expensive "C-clamp" style heavy duty compressor I have and used previously. Plus that one can't be used with the heads on the block. 

There are a few videos out that show how to use it, like this one (for the ProForm version of the tool, but it's the same).
Demo Video

They key is 'tweaking' the foot so that it's lays flat on the retainer and doesn't push it to either side.


Bear


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

I just bought the same compressor to swap valves springs for a cam swap. Would agree it worked very well. Its rare Im completely satisfied with a tool ...


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

BearGFR said:


> OK, was I the only person on the planet who didn't already know about these?
> 
> On-engine or off-engine valve spring compressor.
> 
> ...


I just got one last year, I had never seen one before either. I agree, it is a great tool.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

looks like a winner, I wouldn't want to use it with press in studs and heavy springs.


----------



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

deanhickey said:


> looks like a winner, I wouldn't want to use it with press in studs and heavy springs.


This homemade one worked great to replace all my valve seals on my 400.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjDMeOOlczQ


----------

